# Sightings??



## rbruce (Apr 12, 2007)

Am I missing something or is the "Sightings" area gone?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

rbruce said:


> Am I missing something or is the "Sightings" area gone?



Please see this post in the Troubleshooting section of the About TUG BBS forum:
Can't access Sightings/Distressed forum


----------



## rbruce (Apr 13, 2007)

HI, I did all that.  Am logged in with my BBS code.  Maybe I am just not looking in the right area?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2007)

You have the correct BBS Member Code in your profile, and you are now showing as TUG Member.  You should be able to see the Sightings form whenever you are logged into the bbs.  (Note that you can read the public forums without being logged in.  Check the upper right corner of the page - if it welcomes you by name, you're logged in.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3m ???


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry to be a pain guys but I did the code thing and I am coming up as a guest as well. Don't see the sightings board.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

fixed this for you.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 14, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> fixed this for you.




Thanks, Was it something that I did not do that caused it. I believe that I followed your instructions on changing the code correctly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

yes and no...you changed "time" correctly...you just put in your new password "TUG****" vs the new BBS MEMBER CODE that replaced "time"

I edited the code for you as I know you are a paid member =)


----------

